# Do I have to file my Uber income if it was only $50.41 for 2015?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Raiser sent me a 1099K form for it. Since it's such little income, can I just ignore it and only file the income from my regular job?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> Raiser sent me a 1099K form for it. Since it's such little income, can I just ignore it and only file the income from my regular job?


If they sent you a 1099, it also went to the IRS. It won't cost you anything extra in taxes if you have mileage and other expenses to write off against it.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Never ignore anything that the Tax office has a copy of. They see something like that they think it's minor but let's have a closer look at this guy. Make the their job as easy as you possibly can.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Raiser sent me a 1099K form for it. Since it's such little income, can I just ignore it and only file the income from my regular job?





Older Chauffeur said:


> If they sent you a 1099, it also went to the IRS. It won't cost you anything extra in taxes if you have mileage and other expenses to write off against it.


I know it seems annoying, but, as mentioned, the answer is yes. You should still file a Schedule C for your Uber income.


----------

